# Random thoughts/feelings on realMyst, Rime Age



## simX (May 12, 2002)

So I went down to the Apple Store in Palo Alto today, and got myself a copy of realMyst.  I saw the whole website and it looked really awesome, and since I've bought Myst Original, Riven, and Myst III: Exile, I thought I'd complete the collection with realMyst (yes, I know there's Myst Masterpiece Edition).

It was kind of disappointing at first.  I knew most of the Myst puzzles, so it went pretty fast (although in all seriousness, it took about 5 hours to complete the game even with all my knowledge).  There were also a couple of annoying aspects about it: 1) completely locked up OS X when I ran it, so I booted into OS 9 to play, 2) was really slow on my setup at 1024x768 full quality, so I put it down to 800x600 full quality, 3) the graphics weren't nearly as good as I expected  in some cases I actually prefer Myst original to realMyst, and 4) it was all familiar and no real new puzzles.

At the end, you are given Myst to explore, of course.  But when you come out, there's a book lying in the library, that tells you how to get to the new age of Rime.  It's actually pretty cool, when described in the books, and when you get there, it's a fresh, new age.  There's like three or four simple puzzles, and some cool effects.

It was weird, though.  The graphics weren't stunning, and the Age was pretty easy to "finish", although, like Myst Original, there's no real ending even though you know when you've finished all the puzzles in the Age.  But looking at the last finished puzzle, I got this weird feeling just sitting there.  It was like a combination of satisfaction of completing the game, fascination at the new age, awesomeness from the concept of the new age and what you read from the books, nostalgia from the fact that you just re-completed a Classic Mac game, and even slight disappointment from the game itself (although this is not by any means the overriding emotion)  then the music just completed the feeling.  The Myst theme music was there a little bit, but all of the music was peaceful, relaxing, and fitting to the age.  It was.... interesting, to say the least  I've never really felt that strange mix of emotions before, except sometimes when I watch Star Trek or something and think about space and the universe, and what it would be like to see Earth from space.

I kinda thought I'd share that.  Have any of you played it and had the same feeling?  Kind of bizarre when I try to talk about it.

I did notice one little thing in the game, though, that I also had a question about.  I couldn't for the life of me find the red page in the Selentic age!  That's the one where you go through the rocket ship.  Anyone with good memories remember where the red page was in the original Myst, so I can go back and try to find it in realMyst?  I seem to remember that it was near the fire chasm.  Yes, I know you're not supposed to give the red page to the guy, but I just thought it was funny that there WAS no red page  incidentally, you can still be caught in the book by Sirrus... the game just ignores the fact that you never brought that red page.

Oh, one last question  what was the bonus age that was included with Myst Masterpiece Edition?  If there was an extra one that was different from realMyst, I should probably snag a copy of that too.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 12, 2002)

Simx do you know anything about the rackmount servers. I have found some specifications on the internet but I don't know if it is for new hardware.
MYST
L'aventure surréaliste qui devient la votre. My cd with my mac.


----------



## Izzy (May 12, 2002)

LOL...man SimX...you have brought back some real memories there man...

I spent DAYS at a time playing Myst way back when...good times

I remember where the red page was at vaguely...but I forget how to get it.  I did a search on google and came up with this site...

http://users.owt.com/leelan/web/myst/mystspac.htm#hint42

that should get you to it

thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------



## simX (May 12, 2002)

WEIRD!  The red page WAS there after all.  I could've SWORN I looked there...


----------



## Izzy (May 12, 2002)

*twilight zone music*

maybe it WAS there...but someone got there before you...

...don't look over your shoulder...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 12, 2002)

Why would you want to buy realMyst?  when you have already played the origional ?


----------



## macguy17 (May 12, 2002)

nostalgia


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

Because Myst was very enjoyable, and realMyst offers more.

I played the original Myst in 16 hours (that's two eight hour sessions for anyone who cares) and I wasn't too happy that it went by so fast.  After the first few puzzles, I was able to figure out how the designers were thinking about the puzzles, so everything seemed to just click.  One of the things that took me the longest was the underground maze, so I mapped it and everything after that went pretty quick.

Riven was too huge, not nicely segmented like Myst, so it took me a _lot_ longer to find all of the things I needed.  And it ran very very very slow on the computer I had a the time, so any video effects were basically lost on me.  The transportation system, for example, was a ride of three or four still pictures instead of nice video...

Myst (and its followers) are the kind of computer game I love.  None of this shoot-em-up dead blood guts and gore stuff for me.


----------



## Valrus (May 12, 2002)

I thought Myst was mad freaky. One of the scariest games I have ever played. And I didn't even finish it!

Part of it was being completely alone in this huge world. Part of it was that those two brothers were CRAZY F***S!

Pardon my French.

I remember opening that drawer in the one brother's room, seeing all those pills and needles (if memory serves) and shuddering to myself. Or some such melodramatic response.

Impressive. I should play it again sometime.

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

Dang it all, simX, now I have to go looking for the games because I haven't been able to get them out of my head...


----------



## simX (May 12, 2002)

... does anyone know the extra age included in Myst: Masterpiece Edition?


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

Ages 6 and up.  

Or the MacOSX.com age.  Can't remember which.

Yes, I think I'm funny.  Someone has to.


----------



## Valrus (May 12, 2002)

Ahhhhh... I don't get it.

-the valrus


----------



## simX (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Ages 6 and up.
> 
> Or the MacOSX.com age.  Can't remember which.
> ...



Um, no that's not that funny.


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

So says you.


----------

